
The Illusion of Control in Web Design (2018) - zeveb
https://alistapart.com/article/the-illusion-of-control-in-web-design/
======
SagelyGuru
That fiasco with "parental controls" blacklists reminds me of when I was doing
admissions for one of UKs universities and suddenly we stopped getting any new
applications.

School leavers are encouraged to search for universities online, using their
school's computer facilities. However, the schools also have "duty of parental
care", which includes some pretty severe censorship.

It just so happens that certain universities, whole counties in fact, e.g.
Sussex, Essex, have the dreaded "SEX" in their names and so were filtered out.

~~~
stan_rogers
It wasn't necessarily the Scunthorpe problem.

“British democracy recognises that you need a system to protect the important
things of life, and keep them out of the hands of the barbarians. Things like
the opera, Radio Three, the countryside, the law, the universities… both of
them.” - Sir Humphrey Appleby

~~~
natcombs
For someone who is not British, wouldyou mind explaining who/what the both
are?

~~~
stan_rogers
Oxford and Cambridge. (At a stretch, one might also include St. Andrews and
Trinity.)

------
leephillips
Is the page actually supposed to have the top half of the title cut off? Is it
too cool for me? Or just a CSS fail?

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't complain about website formatting [...] and similar
annoyances. They're too common to be interesting. Exception: when the author
is present. Then friendly feedback might be helpful._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

